# creepy, but cool



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree creepy but very cool. good find


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice... I like it!! Thanks for the post!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Verrrryyyy creepy -- and way cool! Wow, never heard of this group/song before.

I LOVE the skeleton makeup on that one woman! WOW!! I may have to talk hubby into that makeup job for Halloween.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

That... was freaking BRILLIANT.


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

Wicked! love her music...


----------

